# Excel - Making A Sheet Default ?



## BR_184 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello,
I have an excel document that I use often containing several sheets. How can I make one of the sheets the default, so each time I open the document it opens directly to the specified sheet? 

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Select the sheet you want as default, then File > Save and the next time you open it, it will open on that sheet.


----------



## BR_184 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion. 
If after I do this I close out the application while viewing another sheet will it automatically default to view the last sheet that I was on the next time I open the document? 

I want the document to open to a specific sheet on the document no matter what sheet I was viewing the last time I closed out.

- Thanks -


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Excel will open the last sheet that had a change made and saved, not the last sheet viewed.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

If you do not want to do this manually, you can do so via VBA. Hit Alt + F11, find your workbook on right, double click ThisWorkbook, add some code..


```
Private Sub Workbook_Open()
    Sheets("YourSheetName").Select
End Sub
```
Replace the sheet name with your desired name.

HTH


----------

